# Folding Longbow Stand



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A folding longbow stand made from Iroko and brass fittings. The centre leg swivels to add stability. A CAD/laser nameplate is included. Leather patches will be glued to the uprights to protect the bow when supported. The string rests in the chamfered grooves. The device folds to about 14" in length. Sealed and 8 coats of Danish oil.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I'm not sure what that is, but you did nice work on the craftsmanship.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice but this may take you out of the shop. Are you sure SWAMBO wants that? You did a good job any way.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Job, Mike!

Of course it sure makes the pine/poplar/PVC stand I made for my daughter look less than adequate....

Beautiful work!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Mike!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fine craftsmanship, I like the finish. Have never used Danish Oil, it's on my list.


----------

